# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  SOFIZMA (GJuha e urtesise)

## andreas

SOFIZMA (ose gjuha e urtesise)
 Poezia behet atehere kur ndjenja ka gjetur mendimin dhe mendimi  gjen  fjalet...

Perkthimet jane si grate,kur jane te bukura,nuk jane  te besueshme dhe kur jane te besueshme nuk jane te bukura,,,

Arti ne thelb eshte nje genjeshter qe na ndihmon te shohim te verteten...

Te vertetat fillojne si nje herezi dhe mbarojne si  paragjykime..

Lotet jane gjuhae mirsjelljes se syve..

Tre themelet e lumturise ne kete jete  jane ;te besh dicka,te ,duash dicka dhe te shpresosh ne dicka..

Vlersimi me i mire qe mund te besh me jeten ,eshte ta perkushtosh ate  ne dicka qe  dote zgjase me teper se ajo vete...

Gruaja do shume gjera se nga nje burre,ndersa burri vetem nje gje por nga shume  gra...

Grate jane si purot;te thithurat e para jane edhe me te shijshmet...

Kur ke te drejte askush nuk e mban mend.Kur je fajtor askush nuk e harron...


Te folurit eshte vendosur ne menyre te volitshme diku ne mes, midis te menduarit dhe te vepruarit nga ku shpesh here i zvendeson qe te dyja..

Vetmia eshte per  shpirtin dhe ndjenjat sic eshte agjerimi per trupin,vdekjeprurese kur vazhdon gjate por e domosdoshme..

Njeriu nuk mund te  zbuloje oqeane te reja  ne se i mugon guximi te largohet nga bregu..

Ne jete nuk eshte ceshtja  te kesh letrate mira por te luash mire me nje leter te keqe...

Jeta eshte  ajo cka te ndodh ndersa ti kerkon per dicka tjeter...

E vetmja dobesi per  njeriun e ndershem eshte mirbesimi...

Ideale per burrat eshte nje virgjereshe me pervoje..

Parate jane si plehu ,po ti shperndash perreth bejne mire,po ti  mbledhesh  ne  nje senduk qelben ere


Te dua ,jovetem per ate qe je ,por edhe per ate qe jam kur jemi bashke..

Burrat gjuajne ndersa grate peshkojne...

Eshte me e lehte  te vdesesh per nje grua se sa te jetosh me te..


Burre i suksesshem eshte ai qe arrin te nxjerre para me teper nga sa prish  gruaja e tij.Grua e sukseshme  eshte ajo qe  ka gjetur nje burre te tille..

----------

Andreida (25-01-2015)

----------


## andreas

C' mendoni ju per kete?!Do te doja shume ta mesoja!!!!!!

----------


## Nete

Disa mu duken me vend.

----------


## andreas

Nuk mund ta gjesh poezine  kerkund nese nuk e mbart ate me vehte...

Poezia eshte ne thelb arti nderlidhes midis kenaqsise dhe se vertetes...

E verteta eshte bere nje speciekaq e rralle sa qe perdorimi i saj duhet te behet me kritere te rrepta

Genjeshtra nuk arrin kurre te jetoje deri sa te mplaket...

Poezia humbetduke u perkthyer..

Nje poet  duhet te lere  e udhen e tij gjurme ,jo britma

Vera gjithmone rrit  deshiren por  zvogelon rezultatin...

Zgjidhja me  e thjeshte eshte zakonisht edhe me e sakta...


Dashuria eshte nje zjarr qe  kurre nuk e di nese dote te ngroh zemren ,apo dote djege dyshekun...

Lere  te te pushtoje gezimi !Zgjati duart dhe  rrembeje  ne momentin qe kalonperbri teje..


Jeton vetem nje here,por nese  jeton   i lumtur ,nje here eshte mese e mjaftueshme..

Pervoja eshte nje flakeqe ndrocon vetem ate qe djeg...

Cdo shkence fillon si filozofi dhe  zhvillohet  si art..

Problemi me i madh i shoqerise se sotme eshte se  idiotet  qarkullojne te  bindje e vetbesim,ndersa te zgjuarit  me dyshime...

 Poezia eshte   frymemarrje mendimesh dhe fjalesh qe djegin...

E verteta thuhet gjithmone perpara rreziqeve te medha...

Prapesia eshte monopati i pare i se vertetes..

Duaje te verteten ,por ndonjehere trego mirkuptim edhe per mashtrimin...

Poezite gjithmone fillojne me pasion dhe mbarojne me mencuri...

Shpesh here heshtja eshte veprimi me i mencur I njeriut...

Mire eshte te mos ijapesh rendesi hollesirave ,ato jane ana me  zymte e jetes..

Dy jane tragjedite me te medha ne jete; e para  kur deshton ti plotesosh te gjitha deshirat dhe endrrat
dhe  e dyta kur  I ploteson te gjitha ato...

Ne pergjithsi popujt nuk duan liri por  siguri dhe komoditet, as drejtesi e prosperitet por privilegje..

Politika eshte arti  te vesh te te sherbeje  turma ,ndersa  e ben te besoje se i sherben ti...

----------

Andreida (25-01-2015)

----------


## andreas

PER MIQESINE..

Miqesia e fituar nga portofoli eshte  e blere por pa qene i sigurt per cmimin e shitjes..

Per te gjetur nje mik,duhet te mbyllesh njerin sy,per ta mbajtur ate duhet ti mbyllesh te dy..

Nga lidhjet e ngushta  lind miqesia me e madhe por edhe urrejtja per vdekje...

Nje mik per gjithe jeten eshte i mjafte,sepse dy jane shume dhe tre asnje...

Sot ajo qe quhet miqesi eshte ne thelb  shkembimi reciprok i ndereve,privilegjeve dhe  lehtesirave.asgje me teper  se etiketa e hipokrizise...

Kujdes!Te jesh i sjellshem me te gjithe njerzit,te jesh i perzemert me shumicen,konfident me pak dhe mik  me shume pak  ...

Miqte e prape   fatkeqsisht na pengojne te bejme miq te mire....

Zakonisht ne boten ku jetojme ,nuk e kemi idene se cfare thone per ne njerzit perreth,mund te na intrigojne,armiqsojne  dhe mashtrojne ,nese s'dote kishim miq s'dota mesonim kurre...

Fjalet e pakta  “thurin”miqesira te medha..

Me komshiun bej shoqeri sa te duash ,por gardhin mos e prek...

Mik i vertete  eshte ai qe te krijon mundesine ti tregosh se kush je..
Te ecesh me nje mik ne erresire ,eshte me mire se sa te ecesh vetem ne drite...

Eshte me e udhes ti bindish te tjeret se sa ti detyrosh ata...Ata qe arrite ti bindesh ndofta dote jen miqte e tu.Ata qe  i detyrove  armiq dote behen ,cfare tjeter?!

Midis miqesise dhe  armiqesise ekziston nje statuquo e ndremjetme neutrale qe “jeton” gjate  me ndihmen e te dy paleve...

Te kesh shume shoke dote thote se nuk ke asnje mik...

Menyra me e sigurt qe te besh armiq,eshte  gjuha e se vertetes..

----------

Andreida (25-01-2015)

----------


## brunilda_it

*Urime  Andreas  per keto  shprehje te  vecanta__per  MIQESINE, shprehje   plot  vlere  dhe  me  vend__ per  kedo , qe e  sheh  veten brenda tyre   nen  urtesine e mendimit  dhe te   kuptuarit  -MIQESINE  e  vertete  dhe  te sinqerte !
*

----------

